# Minnesota Watch



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Minnesota/Houston Watch*

The same night we beat the Raptors by 30, the Timberwolves burninated the Utah Jazz 111-86.

Here's the T-Wolves remaining schedule:









4 Home, 3 Away
4 of 7 against teams below .500



> 8th vs Denver - L
> 9th @ Atlanta - L
> 13th vs Golden State - W
> 15th @ Utah - W
> ...


<marquee>*Minnesota is currently 2 games behind Memphis for the 8th and final Western playoff spot!*</marquee>


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Keep an eye on your rear view mirror, or if you are checking your side mirror, remember, "Objects in mirror are closer than they appear".

G-Force


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Minny has a tough Denver matchup tonight at home.

It would figure that their last three away games would be against the some of the worst teams in the league. Their home matchups are pretty tough though.

If they finish 4-3, then all we have to do is play .500 ball.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

rawse said:


> If they finish 4-3, then all we have to do is play .500 ball.


Umm,no.
Grizz magic number is 5,so if Minnesota goes 4-3 then Memphis just should win 2 games,going 2-6.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

european said:


> Umm,no.
> Grizz magic number is 5,so if Minnesota goes 4-3 then Memphis just should win 2 games,going 2-6.


Excuse me.

Anyway. Denver is up six on the TWolves with 40 seconds to go in the game. Looks like we'll add another game to our lead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well the Grizz are on a collision course with Phoenix. They need to take care of the Bobcats and get one of these next 3 games and they are more than likely heading to America West for what I believe is a winnable series. Should be fun. Go Grizz.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Relatively easy game for the Wolves tonight. They travel to Atlanta to play the Hawks, winners of 11 games this year.

Meanwhile, we play the Bobcats at home. They're 3-34 on the road this season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

rawse said:


> Relatively easy game for the Wolves tonight. They travel to Atlanta to play the Hawks, winners of 11 games this year.
> 
> Meanwhile, we play the Bobcats at home. They're 3-34 on the road this season.


And down go the Wolves, 105-98. That's terrible.

Well, it's all academic for Minnesota at this point, although they aren't technically eliminated. I'll still follow them until we've clinched, but let's also focus on the Rockets in this thread.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow the Wolves lost to the Hawks!

:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Memphis vs. Phoenix would be a great first round matchup.

The Grizz need to make sure they keep that 8th spot, they certainly don't want Houston to slide resulting in a first round matchup against San Antonio.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, Minnesota leads Golden State by 6 with 11:00 to go in the game.

Go Warriors!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

110-92 Minny with 3:00 to go. It's over.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

AhhWoooooooo
We are coming for you!
Yours truly, 
the minnesota timberwolves.


but seriously, if the wolves hadn't choked against the hawks, we may have had a moderate chance of catching you. Wolves should win @Utah and @New Orleans and Home vs seattle. The tough one will be home against san antonio, maybe they will be resting TD if they cannot improve their position at that time.
I see you guys losing @Den and @ san antonio and home vs SA. Now dallas has pretty much locked the 4th seed, so thats probably the game you win.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

oblivion said:


> AhhWoooooooo
> We are coming for you!
> Yours truly,
> the minnesota timberwolves.
> ...


I was very happy about that Hawks loss (what happened? I didn't see the game.), and now I'm even more relieved.

Does everyone now understand why I was so PO'd at the officiating at that Kings game? Officials don't suck, we're already clinched.

I see Minnesota winning out up until that last game against the Spurs, and right now, I'm not making any predictions about that game. That game could determine our entire season, since we have a fairly decent chance at losing every single one of our remaining schedule.

We've played the Spurs tough in the regular season for two straight years, and with Duncan fitting back in, I think we'll grab at least one of those two games. Hopefully, Dallas rests their starters on Apr. 20, and we'll take that one as well.

Good luck though. If you guys get in the postseason, it's definitely deserved.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Beat Utah 100-84 last night.

Good thing they lost to the Hawks, or we'd just be screwed.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

<marquee>*Halftime*</marquee>








*Sonics 55*

Rashard Lewis 18 points
Reggie Evans 4 rebounds
Antonio Daniels 4 assists








*TWolves 50*

Wally Szczerbiak 10 points
Eddie Griffin 7 rebounds
Latrell Sprewell 3 assists


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Seattle off to a 7-2 run to start the half.

62-52 Sonics early in the third. Things are looking up.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

68-59 Sonics, 8 minutes remaining in the third.

Garnett is 2-9 FG with 7 points. Great time for him to struggle.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

rawse said:


> Seattle off to a 7-2 run to start the half.
> 
> 62-52 Sonics early in the third. Things are looking up.


I don't want to jinx it...but, the Wolves haven't been able to stop us all game. I think the Sonics will win this one and you guys will be in the playoffs. 

74-62 Sonics, 5 minutes left in the third.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Scinos said:


> I don't want to jinx it...but, the Wolves haven't been able to stop us all game. I think the Sonics will win this one and you guys will be in the playoffs.
> 
> 74-62 Sonics, 5 minutes left in the third.


Mighty nice of the Sonics, playing as well as they are, being that they don't have much to play for, sitting at that third seed.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

rawse said:


> Mighty nice of the Sonics, playing as well as they are, being that they don't have much to play for, sitting at that third seed.


I think we're playing to get some swagger back. What better way than beating up Minnesota who's desperate for a playoff spot ? 

One more thing...the Sonics are normally a bad 3rd quarter team. We tend to coast and then turn it on in the 4th. So the fact that we're opening it up in the 3rd quarter is a great sign.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Allen's really putting in the dagger in the 4th...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Scinos said:


> Allen's really putting in the dagger in the 4th...


Every time NBA.com refreshes, he has more points.

I <3 you, Ray. Go for 50.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

21 point lead for Seattle.

Anyone want to start pooling money together to send the Sonics some thank-you cards?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Sonics just got Grizz-itis. It's a seven-point lead with 5:58 remaining in regulation.

93-86...and Ray Allen just missed two free throws.

This cannot be happening.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

We might have spoke too soon, the Wolves have gone on a huge run (with some help from the refs). 

Now there's some crazy stuff happening. KG gave Ray a forearm shot. Ray Allen misses two FT's (WTF, he's a 90% shooter). Then KG misses two FT's.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

KG misses two free throws.

Jerome James gets a jumper. Spree with a layup.

97-90. I won't be able to take it if it gets any closer.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Four minutes left and Seattle has attempted just ten FTs. Made only six of those.

Minnesota's pushing, and Sprewell is leading the charge.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Ridnour is playing great. Hit an up-and-under layup and then found Lewis for the dunk.

Wally's 3 goes in and out...that was close. 

Lewis hits a cold-blooded 3. That might just do it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ray Allen has only had two games all year where he didn't hit a free throw. And in those games, he didn't go to the line at all.

He's 0-3 this afternoon.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Scinos said:


> Ridnour is playing great. Hit an up-and-under layup and then found Lewis for the dunk.
> 
> Wally's 3 goes in and out...that was close.
> 
> Lewis hits a cold-blooded 3. That might just do it.


It's 105-94 with two minutes left. No more scares.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Allen nails a jumper with 1:25 left.

Printing my playoff tickets out now.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

This one's over, and so is the Timberwolves season. 109-94 Sonics.

Congrats on making the playoffs guys. :clap:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Seattle 109, Minnesota 94.

Thanks, Sonics. :bsmile:

Congratulations guys, Memphis is going to the playoffs in back-to-back years. :banana:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*at least Spree will have more time to spend with his family now. :laugh: *


----------



## grizzhoops (Apr 16, 2003)

Spree won't be able to spend more time with his family. He will probably have to get a second job to feed his family. Cause you know $14M will only go so far with today's prices.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I would have rather earned our playoff spot than let some other team(s) give it to us generously. A little disappointing, but at least I get to go to some playoff games. :banana:


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Congrats Grizz.....on backing into the playoffs on a 4 game skid that consisted of mostly blowouts. :banana:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, we are in!!!
:bbanana:


----------

